# Software > Linux >  Slackware 9.1 packages για awmn routers

## spirosco

Τη περασμενη βδομαδα ετοιμασα ενα συνολο πακετων για slackware 9.1 βασισμενα στο μαμακισιο πυρηνα (2.4.22).
Τα πακετα ειναι τα:

kernel-headers-2.4.22 (/usr/include/linux/* & /usr/include/asm-386/*)
kernel-ide-2.4.22 (/boot/*)
kernel-modules-ide-2.4.22 (/lib/modules/2.4.22/*)
kernel-source-ide-2.4.22 (/usr/src/*)
iptables-1.2.9 (χρειαζεται για το traffic shaping)
ts-0.1 (traffic shaping script)

Ολοι -σχεδον- οι drivers εχουν γινει compile ως modules με εξαιρεση το pcmcia support που εχει μπει μεσα στο kernel.
Εχουν γινει οι απαραιτητες αλλαγες (patches) για να δουλευει το traffic shaping των Achille & paravoid.
Περιλαμβανεται το hostap-0.0.4 του Achille.

Τα πακετα παιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη σε 5 slack 9.1 backbone routers -με διαφορετικο hardware- διχως το παραμικρο προβλημα.
Ειναι ηδη ανεβασμενα εδω (wireless): http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/AWMN-Packages/
και εδω (internet): ftp://ftp.awmn.net/pub/linux/slackware/repository/9.1

Αν και στο παραπανω site περιεχονται οι ακριβεις οδηγιες για την εγκατασταση τους, τις αντιγραφω κι εδω.




> Διαδικασια εγκαταστασης διαμορφωμενων πακετων για Slackware 9.1 router
> 
> Τα πακετα ειναι τα εξης:
> 
> kernel-headers-2.4.22 (/usr/include/linux/* & /usr/include/asm-386/*)
> kernel-ide-2.4.22 (/boot/*)
> kernel-modules-ide-2.4.22 (/lib/modules/2.4.22/*)
> kernel-source-ide-2.4.22 (/usr/src/*)
> ts-0.1 (traffic shaping script)
> ...


Για οτι αποριες pm.

----------


## Thanosch

Τρομερή κίνηση  ::  

Τα δοκίμασα και ο δρομολογιτής μου λειτουργεί άψογα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Για σου ρε Σπυρο με τα σκληροπυρηνικα σου λειτουργικα!

----------


## spirosco

Η διευθυνση http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/AWMN-Packages/ λειτουργει πλεον ως repository για το swaret.

Μετα απο προτροπη του apoikos για το swaret, το εψαξα και φαινεται οτι μπορει να μας γλυτωνει απο αρκετο χαμενο χρονο. Δεν νομιζω οτι εχει την αξιοπιστια του apt-get, παντως προσπαθει...  ::  

Το swaret, περα των repositories υποστηριζει και slackware mirrors φυσικα.
Ενα τετοιο mirror τρεχει ηδη στο κομβο μου και ανανεωνεται καθημερινα. Αντιστοιχο mirror υπαρχει και στο ftp.ntua.awmn για οσους φτανουν ως εκει.

Αν καποιος εχει linux server και κανα 2 Giga διαθεσιμα μπορει να κανει mirror το slackware και το awmn-repository απο εμενα με rsync. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει ενα pm.

Το swaret ειναι διαθεσιμο (wireless) εδω: http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... arch-1.tgz

Το download και η εγκατασταση του γινεται καπως ετσι:
`wget http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... arch-1.tgz ;installpkg swaret-1.6.2.tgz`

Επισυναπτω και το swaret.conf (/etc/swaret.conf) για τη χρηση του repository.Αφου το κατεβασετε, μετονομαστε το απο swaret.zip σε swaret.conf και τοποθετηστε το στο /etc.

----------


## koem

Επειδή θα αργήσω να επιστρέψω Αθήνα, όποιος δεν βαριέται, ας κάνει την αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο μου

----------


## spirosco

Repository update:

Προστεθηκε το iptraf-2.7.0-i386-2 με υποστηριξη για Atheros καρτες (ath0).

Με το swaret εγκατεστημενο και με το conf που εχω επισυναψει σε παραπανω post τρεχουμε:

~# swaret --update
~# swaret --upgrade iptraf

και απανταμε με "y" οταν μας ρωτησει αν θελουμε να κανουμε upgrade το πακετο iptraf.

Παρακατω φαινεται ολη η διαδικασια:




> [email protected]:~# swaret --update
> swaret 1.6.2-1
> 
> [ rsync://rsync.spirosco.awmn/slackware-9.1 ]
> ### Fetching CHECKSUMS List File... DONE!
> FILELIST List File is up-to-date!
> Packages Descriptions up-to-date!
> Extra Packages Descriptions up-to-date!
> Patches Descriptions up-to-date!
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Repository update: 

Προστεθηκε το quagga-0.96.5-i486-1 .
Changelog: (wireless) http://quagga.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/dow ... ngelog.txt

Με το swaret εγκατεστημενο και με το conf που εχω επισυναψει σε παραπανω post τρεχουμε: 

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade quagga

και απανταμε με "y" οταν μας ρωτησει αν θελουμε να κανουμε upgrade το πακετο quagga. 

*** Κανουμε πρωτα backup τα conf μας (/etc/quagga) γιατι τα παλια ΣΒΗΝΟΝΤΑΙ. ***

----------


## spirosco

Repository update:

- Εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου ειναι διαθεσιμα τα πακετα με τον kernel 2.4.26.
Στα 4 linuxακια που δουλευουν ολο αυτο το καιρο τα εχουν παει μια χαρα και ειναι σταθερα.

Για την αναβαθμιση σ'αυτα τα πακετα υπαρχουν οδηγιες :

Wireless : http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... l-2426.php
Internet : http://spirosco.awmn.gr:8005/Guides/rep ... l-2426.php


- Προστεθηκε το WPA branch του madwifi περα του HEAD branch που υπηρχε ηδη.
Το WPA περιεχει ολα τα τελευταια updates του driver καθως και καλυτερο support μεσω της madwifi mailing list. (Thanks to ifaistos  ::  )

Τα πακετα που επηρεαζονται απο την αλλαγη ειναι :

- kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-6.tgz
- kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-8.tgz

Οτι updates γινονται πλεον, αφορουν μονο τα πακετα για πυρηνα 2.4.26 (ετσι, για να ειμαστε και κομματακι συμβατοι με το Slack 10)

Θα μπορουσε καποιος mod να το κανει υπομνημα?  ::

----------


## tripkaos

γκουχου γκουχ υπαρχει και μια σελιδα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...την λενε....α! http://10.37.61.4/viewtopic.php?t=5 εχει ενα ψιλοtutorial πως να κανετε install το slack

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Tripkaos συνέχεια η ίδια καραμέλα....

http://www.linuxpackages.net

Σου έχει αναλυτικότατα tutorials με τα πάντα περι Slackware

----------


## tripkaos

> Tripkaos συνέχεια η ίδια καραμέλα....


ατυχησες μασαω τσιχλα  ::

----------


## nvak

> Τα πακετα που επηρεαζονται απο την αλλαγη ειναι : 
> 
> - kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-6.tgz 
> - kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-8.tgz


τα πακέτα
kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-4
kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-7
έχουν σβηστεί ? Αν ναί άλλαξε και το αντίστοιχο κείμενο στον οδηγό εγκατάστασης. 
( μάλλον γι' αυτό απέτυχα σε μία προσπάθεια εγκατάστασης χθές  ::  )

----------


## spirosco

Οκ, διορθωθηκε ο οδηγος εγκαταστασης.  :: 

Επι της ευκαιριας, μια μεθοδος για να αποφευγουμε κολληματα σε περιπτωση που καποιο πακετο εχει αλλαξει revision, ειναι να τρεχουμε το swaret μονο με το ονομα του πακετου + το kernel version.

Παραδειγμα : swaret --upgrade kernel-modules-2.4.26

Ετσι το swaret ειναι πολυ πιθανο να βρισκει παραπανω απο ενα πακετο διαθεσιμο. 
Εμεις κατεβαζουμε παντα αυτο με την ετικετα (LocalRepository) και με το μεγαλυτερο revision.

----------


## nvak

Πώς περνάμε το - kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-8.tgz χειροκίνητα localy ?
( το έχω κατεβάσει και δεν βλέπω δίκτυο )

----------


## spirosco

Μεσα στο καταλογο που εχεις σωσει το πακετο, τρεξε: upgradepkg kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-8.tgz

----------


## sotiris

spirosco
o 69eyes θελει να στησει ενα pc (24/7),με Linux για αποκλειστικη χρηση το awmn (1BB με μενα και 1BB με LimaH εαν τα καταφερουμε και βγει).
Το pc το εχει ετοιμο
...εγω του προτεινα να βαλει slack by spirosco (οχι δεν θελω ποσοστα για την διαφημηση που σου κανω....εαν σε λιγο καιρο σε σταματανε στον δρομο και σε ρωτανε "εσυ εισαι ο γκουρου του slack" θα ξερεις ...).
εκτος απο εκεινο το pc υπαρχουν και αλλα δυο σε δικτυο.

...το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ξερει (ουτε αυτος,ουτε και εγω) απο linux.

----------


## spirosco

Μετα τις 15 Αυγουστου κατι μπορουμε να κανουμε.
Σωτηρη αρχισε κι εσυ να ετοιμαζεις τον Win server σου για linux  ::

----------


## Renos

http://www.freebsd.org

----------


## spirosco

Repository update: 

Νεο kernel-modules πακετο για τον kernel 2.4.26.
Περιεχει τον πιο προσφατο madwifi driver (HEAD & WPA εχουν ενωθει πλεον).

Με το swaret εγκατεστημενο και με το conf που εχω επισυναψει σε παραπανω post τρεχουμε: 

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade kernel-modules

και απανταμε με "y" οταν μας ρωτησει αν θελουμε να κανουμε upgrade το πακετο kernel-modules.

Εχει ενημερωθει και το kernel-source (kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-7).

Νεα πακετα (για servers κυριως):
httpd-2.0.50
php-4.3.8
mnogosearch-3.2.19

Για τα παραπανω πακετα υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος οδηγος εγκαταστασης :

Wireless : http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... kages1.php 
Internet : http://spirosco.awmn.gr:8005/Guides/ser ... kages1.php

Tα παλια πακετα καθως και ο παλιος οδηγος δεν ισχυουν πλεον.

----------


## DVD_GR

@spirosco

εχω το fedora core 2,
δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατος στο linux,
μπορει να δουλεψει εκει??

----------


## spirosco

> @spirosco
> 
> εχω το fedora core 2,
> δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατος στο linux,
> μπορει να δουλεψει εκει??


Δεν καταλαβα ακριβως την ερωτηση σου. Αν εννοεις αν δουλευουν τα συγκεκριμενα πακετα στο fedora, δεν νομιζω.


Repository update: 

Λογω ασταθειας του τελευταιου madwifi driver σε συνδιασμο με καποιες καρτες, ξαναμπηκε παλι ο παλιος.

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade kernel-modules

Εχει ενημερωθει και το kernel-source (kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-8 ). 

Νεο πακετο και για Quagga.
Περιεχει βελτιωμενα scripts (rc.quagga,rc.zebra,rc.ospfd,rc.bgpd)

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade quagga

Οσοι κοντευετε να παθετε τενοντιτιδα με το iwconfig, κατεβαστε το πακετο wireless-scripts.
Περιεχει ενα χρησιμο scriptακι, το iwloop.
Αντι του `iwconfig ethX` τωρα τρεχουμε `iwloop ethx` και μας εμφανιζει οτι και το iwconfig με ανανεωση ανα ενα δευτερολεπτο.

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --install wireless-scripts

----------


## DVD_GR

δεν γινεται να παιξει αμα το κανω compile στο fedora??

----------


## spirosco

> δεν γινεται να παιξει αμα το κανω compile στο fedora??


Οτιδηποτε θα δουλευε εαν κατσεις να κανεις το compile μονος σου. Το ζητημα ειναι οτι αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει ξανα με compilation, patches κ.λ.π. τοτε θα πρεπει να παρεις μεγαλη και βαθια ανασα πριν ξεκινησεις.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update:

Για τους λατρεις του νεου παιχνιδιου που λεγεται mtr :  ::  

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --install mtr-0.65-i486-1 

Το traffic shaping script σε πιο βελτιωμενη μορφη:

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade ts-0.1-i486-4

----------


## playnet3

για kernel 2.6.X κάνουν ατα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα η θέλει διαφορετικά??

----------


## spirosco

Οχι δεν παιζουν, χρειαζονται recompile απο την αρχη.

----------


## playnet3

ξέρεις αν μπορώ να τα βρώ κάπου???

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update: 

Εχουμε πλεον διαθεσιμη τη εκδοση 9.3.0 του Bind dns server.
Την "βουτηξα" απο το slackware-current πραγμα που σημαινει πως ειναι υπο "testing" ακομη, 
αλλα σε πρωτη φαση φαινεται να λυνει καποια προβληματα οπως αυτο με τη περιπτωση του Ifaistou και πιο προσφατα της jismy.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7992

~# swaret --update 
~# swaret --upgrade bind-9.3.0-i486-1

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update: 

Το repository ειναι διαθεσιμο και ιντερνετικα. Εχει ανανεωθει το αρχικο post.
To synchronization γινεται καθε μερα στις 4:00 τα ξημερωματα.

Αφιερωμα VOIP και λοιπες υπηρεσιες:

openh323-1.15.1
pwlib-1.8.1
asterisk-0.7.2-oh323 η asterisk-0.7.2-h323
openh323gk-2.0.8

Τα openh323-1.15.1 και pwlib-1.8.1 ειναι απαραιτητα για να δουλεψει ο gnugk η και το asterisk.

----------


## apoikos

Από απόψε λειτουργεί στον κόμβο μου mirror του repository του spirosco για όσους "βόρειους" θέλουν slackware packages. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να το χρησιμοποιήσουν μπορούν να προσθέσουν την παρακάτω γραμμή στο /etc/swaret.conf:


```
REPOS_ROOT=apoikos_mirror%ftp://repos.apoikos.awmn/slackware-9.1-awmn
```

μετά 

swaret --update

και είστε έτοιμοι  ::

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update:

Αποσυρθηκαν απο το repository τα : openh323-1.15.1 ,pwlib-1.8.1 ,asterisk-0.7.2-oh323 και asterisk-0.7.2-h323 
openh323gk-2.0.8 .

Την θεση τους πηραν :
pwlib-1.5.2-i486-1
openh323-1.12.2-i486-1
openh323gk-2.0.7-i486-1
asterisk-1.0.2-i486-2

Το asterisk 1.0.2 περιεχει και τους drivers (zaptel,zaphfc) για τις γνωστες φθηνες PCI ISDN καρτες.
Αυτο τον καιρο δοκιμαζω -πολυ αραια- τις freeware λυσεις g729 για το asterisk, κι οταν καταληξω σε καποια αξιοπιστη θα προστεθει στο πακετο.

----------


## gargadoua

EDITED by nantito:

Δεν δημοσιεύουμε προσωπικά στοιχεία στο φόρουμ, και δεύτερον το μήνυμά σου είναι οfftopic σε σχέση με την ενότητα

----------


## nodas

Από απόψε λειτουργεί στον κόμβο μου mirror του official Slackware packages 9.1 απο spirosco για όσους "βόρειους" θέλουν slackware packages. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να το χρησιμοποιήσουν μπορούν να προσθέσουν την παρακάτω γραμμή στο /etc/swaret.conf εκει που λεει:
# We use this for the official Slackware packages:


```
ROOT=http://www.nodas.awmn/slackware9.1
```


και μετα

swaret --update


--ΕDITED--

δεν υπαρχεια ποια αυτη η υπηρεσια

----------


## nodas

Λειτουγει και mirror του repository στον router μου (γιατι για καποιο λογο δεν λειτουργει το repository του apoikou).
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να το χρησιμοποιήσουν μπορούν να προσθέσουν την παρακάτω γραμμή στο /etc/swaret.conf εκει που λεει:

# We use this for the awmn packages:



```
REPOS_ROOT=nodas%http://www.nodas.awmn/repository
```

και μετά δώστε την εντολή

swaret --update

--ΕDITED--

δεν υπαρχει ποια αυτη η υπηρεσια

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update: 

*Για 2.4.26 :*
Αναβαθμισθηκε ο hostap driver σε 0.2.6 (εχει το patch του Acinonyx).
Εχει ενεργοποιημενο το firmware download support σε αντιθεση με τον παλιο driver.
Προτεινεται στους κατοχους netgear που αντιμετωπιζουν συχνα crashes. Σε συνδιασμο με ενα απο τα firmwares που προτεινει ο Acinonyx 
πιστευω πως λυνεται το προβλημα. 
Προσοχη θα πρεπει να δινεται στη περιπτωση οπου η καρτα μοιραζεται το irq με καποια αλλη συσκευη.
Σε τετοια περιπτωση, συνηθως μια αλλαγη pci slot λυνει το προβλημα.

Πακετα :
kernel-modules-2.4.26-i486-12
kernel-source-2.4.26-noarch-9


*Για 2.4.28 :*
Στο repository υπαρχει εδω και μερικες μερες ο πυρηνας 2.4.28.
Ειναι στημενος με την ιδια λογικη που στηθηκε κι ο 2.4.26.

Πακετα :
kernel-ide-2.4.28-i486-3
kernel-modules-2.4.28-i486-4
kernel-headers-2.4.28-i386-1
kernel-source-2.4.28-noarch-4
iptables-1.2.11-i486-2 ( παιζει μονο με 2.4.28 )
Μεχρι αυριο θα ειναι στο repository και το lm_sensors-2.9.0. Το παλιο (2.8.7) δεν συνεργαζεται με τον 2.4.28.


*Για 2.4.26/28 :*
Νεα wireless-tools. Λυνουν το προβλημα ρυθμισης ισχυς σε Cisco καρτες με iwconfig μιας και ειναι πλεον συμβατα με ολες τις εκδοσεις των wireless extensions.

Πακετα :
wireless-tools-27-i486-1

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update:

Ξαναπακεταρισα τα wireless-tools με τα απαραιτητα symbolic links για να δουλευουν σωστα τα startup scripts.

Πακετα : 
wireless-tools-27-i486-2

----------


## spirosco

Repository Update: 

Αποσυρθηκε ο πυρηνας 2.4.28 τον οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειχα προλαβει να δοκιμασω αρκετα και ανεβηκε ο 2.4.29.
Ιδια λογικη με τους προηγουμενους. Ελαχιστα βασικα ενσωματωμενα μεσα στον πυρηνα και ολα τα υπολοιπα σε μορφη module.
Το kernel-modules υπαρχει σε δυο εκδοσεις:
Η μια περιεχει τον madwifi (0.8.6.1 με το timeouts patch) και η δευτερη περιεχει τον τελευταιο (0.9.4.12) 
ο οποιος ενσωματωνει τα timeout patch και modules parameters patch (countrycode,outdoor,diversity κλπ).

Patches: i2c-2.9.0, IMQ, patch-o-matic-ng-20050214
Packages: kernel-ide-2.4.29-i486-2.tgz , kernel-headers-2.4.29-i386-1.tgz , kernel-modules-2.4.29-i486-3.tgz , kernel-source-2.4.29-noarch-2.tgz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Εγινε αναμεταγλωτιση στο iptables-1.2.11 για να παιζει με τον πυρηνα 2.4.29.

Patches : patch-o-matic-ng-20050214 => CONNMARK, CLASSIFY, MARK-OPERATIONS, IPP, IMQ, U32
Packages: iptables-1.2.11-i486-3.tgz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ανανεωθηκαν τα sysvinit & tcpip πακετα. Οι αλλαγες επηρεαζουν τα:
/etc/rc.d/rc.M : Διορθωθηκε η σειρα με την οποια σηκωνει ο initd τo rc.hostap.
/etc/rc.d/rc.hostap: Κατα το boot time επιχειρει να φορτωσει τα firmware /etc/firmware/ak010104.hex 
και /etc/firmware/rf010704.hex διορθωνοντας ετσι τα crashes οταν ανεβαζουν traffic οι netgear's.
Ο καταλογος /etc/firmware και τα 2 firmware αρχεια δεν περιλαμβανονται στα πακετα και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα δημιουργησουμε με το χερι.
/etc/rc.d/rc.inet1 & /etc/rc.d/rc.atheros: Μικροδιορθωσεις.

Packages: sysvinit-2.84-i486-41.tgz , tcpip-0.17-i486-30.tgz

Στο wireless Slackware-o-site υπαρχουν και οι αντιστοιχοι οδηγοι για τα παραπανω πακετα.

----------


## trendy

Καλησπέρα,
έχω στήσει ένα swaret repository στο πανεπιστήμιο στο pc που είναι η σελίδα του ασύρματου δικτύου του Ηρακλείου. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μερικά πραγματάκια να δω αν το έχω στήσει σωστά  ::  
Στο libmaker έχω βάλει στην αρχή το εξής:


```
URL_MIRROR=http://wireless.uoc.gr/repository/slackware/
MLOCATION=/repository/temp-
METHOD=local
FINAL=/repository/slackware/slackware
```

και προς το τέλος το εξής:


```
if [[ ! "$FINAL" == "$MLOCATION$VERSION" ]]; then
        echo Copying to $FINAL 1> $OUTPUT
        cp libraries-$VERSION $FINAL-$VERSION/libraries-$VERSION
```

ώστε να γράφει στο φάκελο /repository/slackware/slackware-$VERSION/ το αρχείο libraries-$VERSION.
Το repos.conf είναι:


```
REPOSDIR=/repository/slackware/slackware-current
# The location of the directory for temporary files
REPOSTMP=/var/slackware-current/
# The default verbosity.  1=yes, 0=no 
QUIET=0
# Only add new files.  1=yes, 0=no
PARTIAL=1
# Use pregenerated files.  1=yes, 0=no
#  For now, the extensions are hardcoded in (will change) 
EXPRESS=0
PACKAGEFILE=.meta
MANIFESTFILE=.man
```

αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό προορίζεται για πακέτα που είναι customized και δεν υπάρχουν στο ntua πχ. Τι πακέτα θα μπορούσα να βάλω εδώ; Θα μπορούσαμε για παράδειγμα να βάλουμε τους 2 servers να συνεργάζονται; Γιατί έχω δει ότι έχετε κάνει δικά σας πακέτα  ::  
Η δομή των φακέλων είναι η εξής:


```
/repository -> 
slackware/ -|  temp-current/ ->
                  |->slackware-current/ -> (πακέτα + extras από ntua)
```

Όπως ίσως καταλάβατε δουλεύω με την έκδοση 10.1
Τέλος στους clients δίνω το εξής swaret.conf


```
VERSION=current 
LANGUAGE=ENGLISH 
ROOT=http://www.hswn/repository/slackware/slackware-$VERSION 
REPOS_ROOT=hswn%http://www.hswn/repository/slackware/slackware-current 
DEP_ROOT=http://www.hswn/repository/slackware/slackware-current 
RANDOMR=0 
USEPKGDESC=1 
EXCLUDE=kernel 
EXCLUDE=lilo swaret 
EXCLUDE=MANIFEST.bz2$ 
EXCLUDE=.*dl$ .*PACKAGER$ .*MYBUILD$ 
EXCLUDE=kde-i18n[nl,en_GB] koffice-i18n[nl,en_GB] 
DEPENDENCY=1 
DSEARCHLIB=1 
DSEARCHM=1 
MD5CHECK=1 
GPGCHECK=0 
DESC=1 
CACHE_DIR=/var/swaret 
LOG=1 
LOG_FILE=/var/log/swaret 
WARNINGS=1 
INFORMATION=1 
NIC=wlan0 
PROGRESS=1 
TIMEOUT=5 
RETRIES=5 
PASSIVE_FTP=0
```

Αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα το REPOS_ROOT είναι μόνο αν έχω δικά μου πακέτα...

----------


## ysam

Σπύρο να θυμίσω ότι έχει βγει 1.0.6 asterisk..  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Σπύρο να θυμίσω ότι έχει βγει 1.0.6 asterisk..


Καλα, εχουν παρει φορα αυτοι της digium...στις αρχες της βδομαδας δοκιμαζα το bristuff-0.2.0-RC7f (asterisk 1.0.5)...και με παιδευει κι ο zaphfc...  :: 

trendy, το swaret.conf που χρησιμοποιουμε βρισκεται κι αυτο μεσα στο repository αν θες να του ριξεις καμμια ματια.
Οντως τα awmn-customised packages στο REPOS_ROOT τα βαζουμε.

Για τον συγχρονισμο των mirrors παιζουμε με rsync και ftp. Βασικα προτιμω το rsync.
Πολυ ευχαριστως παντως αν θες, να επεκτεινουμε το repository και προς τα μερη σας.  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Σπύρο να θυμίσω ότι έχει βγει 1.0.6 asterisk.. 
> 
> 
> Καλα, εχουν παρει φορα αυτοι της digium...στις αρχες της βδομαδας δοκιμαζα το bristuff-0.2.0-RC7f (asterisk 1.0.5)...και με παιδευει κι ο zaphfc...


Ως κάτοχος μιας HFC-S, χρήστης του zaphfc εδώ και καιρό και Debian contributor/maintainer (για να μην πω παθών του mISDN), έχω ψαχτεί αρκετά με το θέμα. Παρακολουθώ (και συμμετέχω ελάχιστα - κυρίως σε feedback) συζητήσεις μεταξύ kapejod (βλ. Junghanns.NET), Daniel Orlandi (vihai), Florian Zumbiehl (florz), cypromis (o core developer του aefirion) αλλά και developers του YATE, στις οποίες συζητούν το μέλλον του driver - και μάλλον δείχνει λαμπρό  :: 
Έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετούς drivers, ακόμα και unreleased εκδόσεις και μπορώ να σου πω πως ο μόνος που μου έχει δουλέψει χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα (με 2.6.9 that is) είναι patches από το bristuff + vihai's libpri patch + vzaphfc rev31.
Τα 2 τελευταία μπορείς να τα βρεις στο http://www.orlandi.com/zaphfc/ (προσοχή: δεν παίζει με IE).

Good luck, βρες με στο IRC για ό,τι άλλο.

ΥΓ. zaptel's echo cancellation rocks.

----------


## spirosco

Repository update:

Ανανεωθηκε το πακετο tcpip για να γινουν μια διορθωση και μια προσθηκη στα scripts που σηκωνουν τις Prism καρτες (rc.hostap & rc.hostap.conf).

Packages: tcpip-0.17-i486-31

Thanks machine22 και trendy για το feedback και τις υποδειξεις.  ::

----------


## gargadoua

καταφερα και το κατεβασα ολο
πειραξα το config toy swaret για να διαβαζει μονο απο το cdrom
εκανα δοκιμαστικο update sto wireless tools και ολα ενταξη
μετα εκανα update sto kernel μου ειχα εκδοση 2.4.26 και μαλλον το εκανα 2.4.29 μεσω τησ εντολησ swaret --update kernel-source-noarch-2.tgz
ομοσ εξακολουθει το συστημα ν μου λεει οτι εχω ακομα πυρηνα 2.4.26
μηπος εκανα κατι λαθος;
μηπος ξεχασα να κανω καποια ενεργεια;;;
επισις τορα τι πρεπει να εγκαταστισω ωστε να αναγνωρισει την καρτα ασυρματου (atheros) και την καρτα δυκτιου (3com 3c905);;
αν ολα φυσικα που εχω κανει ειναι σωστα;;
 ::

----------


## trendy

Reboot μετά το update το έκανες για να σου πει ότι μπαίνεις πλέον με το νέο πυρήνα; Έκανες αλλαγή στον boot loader για να μπαίνει με το νέο πυρήνα;

----------


## mojiro

αφου τα εγκαθιστας απο το cd τοτε μπορεις να κανεις το εξης
(ισως ανορθοδοξο....)

*~# installpkg /mnt/cdrom/me_lene_daemon.tgz*

και θεοριτικα(εγω ετσι εκανα) μετα το πρωτο reboot θα εχεις
νεο kernel, χωρις να πειραξεις τιποτα στο Lilo. σχεδον σε ολα
τα πακετα-πυρηνα(ισως και σε ολα) του spirosco ετσι γινεται.

----------


## gargadoua

ok mojiro θα προσπαθησω και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## gargadoua

λοιπον και επανεκκινησεισ εκανα απειρες και δοκιμασα να πειραξω τον lilo αλλα δεν εχει αλλο image πυρηνα παρα μονο το 2.4.26
οταν εκανα με το swaret παλι δοκιμη για upgrade kernel-source-2.4.29-noarch-2.tgz μου εβγαλε : status : INSTALLED

ΜΙΠΟΣ υπαρχει καμια ιδεα τωρα; μιπος εχω 2.4.29 και μου λεει οτι εχω 2.4.26
χμμμμ μπορειτε να μου πει καποιος αν χρειαζεται να εγκαταστησω κατι αλλο γιανα λειτουργισω αρχικα σαν client!
α!! καπου διαβασα οτι πρεπει να κανω το νεο πυρηνα image για να τον δει ο lilo, πως γινεται αυτο????

----------


## Pater_Familias

> λοιπον και επανεκκινησεισ εκανα απειρες και δοκιμασα να πειραξω τον lilo αλλα δεν εχει αλλο image πυρηνα παρα μονο το 2.4.26
> οταν εκανα με το swaret παλι δοκιμη για upgrade kernel-source-2.4.29-noarch-2.tgz μου εβγαλε : status : INSTALLED
> 
> ΜΙΠΟΣ υπαρχει καμια ιδεα τωρα; μιπος εχω 2.4.29 και μου λεει οτι εχω 2.4.26
> χμμμμ μπορειτε να μου πει καποιος αν χρειαζεται να εγκαταστησω κατι αλλο γιανα λειτουργισω αρχικα σαν client!
> α!! καπου διαβασα οτι πρεπει να κανω το νεο πυρηνα image για να τον δει ο lilo, πως γινεται αυτο????


Έτρεξες lilo πριν την επανεκίνηση; Αν όχι τότε δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το lilo για τον νέο πυρήνα.

----------


## spirosco

Αν περασες τον 2.4.29 απο το repository, τοτε το lilo εχει περασει τις αλλαγες (τρεχει απο το installation script).

Ακομη και η εγκατασταση/αναβαθμιση πακετων απαιτει καποιες στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις.
Αν δεν τις εχεις, τοτε καλυτερα να ξεκινησεις με τα βασικα, RTFM, πειραματισμο και επειτα πας και σε πιο προχωρημενα.

----------


## spirosco

Repository update: 

Ανανεωθηκε το πακετο mysql-4.0.20. Εγινε διορθωση στο rc.MySQLd ωστε οταν το τρεξουμε μετα την εγκατασταση
για να δημιουργησει τα απαραιτητα tables, θα ρυθμισει σωστα και τα priviledges (rc.MySQLd install_db).

Packages: mysql-4.0.20-i486-3

----------


## koem

Εγκατέστησα την Παρασκευή την 4.0.20 από το repository. Απλά μετά έδωσα ένα chown -R mysql.mysql /var/db και έπαιξε μια χαρά.

----------


## spirosco

> Εγκατέστησα την Παρασκευή την 4.0.20 από το repository. Απλά μετά έδωσα ένα chown -R mysql.mysql /var/db και έπαιξε μια χαρά.


Ακριβως, αυτη η εντολη προστεθηκε στο rc.MySQLd.

----------


## koem

Στο νέο πυρήνα 2.4.29 από το repository δεν έχει γίνει compile στον πυρήνα το ISDN cards --> active cards --> CAPI 2.0 file system, με αποτέλεσμα όταν τρέχω modprobe capidrv, να μην ανεβαίνει το capifs (όταν δίνεις capiinit και να μην δουλεύουν οι AVM B1 PCI που έχω) . Πήγα να κάνω compile τον kernel, αλλά δεν βρήκα το /vmlinuz, αφού είχα δώσει τα εξής:

- make dep
- make clean
- make bzImage

Έτσι, οι οδηγίες που έχω από το slackware guide για kernel compile με πάνε ως εκεί. Τα φώτα σας...

----------


## Ernest0x

Καταρχάς κάνε ακόμα ένα 'make modules' και ένα 'make modules_install' (ως root) σε περίπτωση που έχεις ρυθμίσει πράγματα στον πυρήνα να φτιαχτούν ως modules. 

Μετά, βρες το αρχείο 'bzImage' που φτιάχτηκε. [Σε 2.6.x πυρήνες βρίσκεται στο {linux_sources_dir}/arch/i386/boot/bzImage, και σε 2.4.x αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι το ίδιο]. Βάλτο αυτό και το 'System.map' [το οποίο φτιάχτηκε στο {linux_sources_dir}] στην θέση του παλιού σου 'vmlinuz' και System.map [συνήθως στο /boot] αφού πρώτα κρατήσεις ένα backup και των 2 και τρέξε μετά 'lilo'. Reboot και αν δεν δεις κάποιο prob στο boot, έλεγξε ότι έχει μπει ο νέος πυρήνας με 'uname -r'.

Το {linux_sources_dir} είναι το path κάτω απ' το οποίο βρίσκονται τα sources του πυρήνα. Συνήθως είναι το '/usr/src/linux'.

----------


## spirosco

> Στο νέο πυρήνα 2.4.29 από το repository δεν έχει γίνει compile στον πυρήνα το ISDN cards --> active cards --> CAPI 2.0 file system, με αποτέλεσμα όταν τρέχω modprobe capidrv, να μην ανεβαίνει το capifs (όταν δίνεις capiinit και να μην δουλεύουν οι AVM B1 PCI που έχω) . Πήγα να κάνω compile τον kernel, αλλά δεν βρήκα το /vmlinuz, αφού είχα δώσει τα εξής:
> 
> - make dep
> - make clean
> - make bzImage
> 
> Έτσι, οι οδηγίες που έχω από το slackware guide για kernel compile με πάνε ως εκεί. Τα φώτα σας...




```
#
# Active ISDN cards
#
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_PCI=y
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_ISA=y
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m
CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y
# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE is not set
CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m
CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m
CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m
CONFIG_HYSDN=m
# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set
```

Εννοεις οτι ως module δεν το σηκωνει ή το σηκωνει αλλα παραυτα δεν παιζει? (το capi 2.0 fs)



```
CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI:                                                                                                                                                      │
  │                                                                                                                                                                        │
  │ This provides the CAPI (Common ISDN Application Programming                                                                                                            │
  │ Interface, a standard making it easy for programs to access ISDN                                                                                                       │
  │ hardware, see <http://www.capi.org/>.  This is needed for AVM's set                                                                                                    │
  │ of active ISDN controllers like B1, T1, M1.                                                                                                                            │
  │                                                                                                                                                                        │
  │ This code is also available as a module ( = code which can be                                                                                                          │
  │ inserted in and removed from the running kernel whenever you want).                                                                                                    │
  │ The modules will be called capi.o and kernelcapi.o. If you want to                                                                                                     │
  │ compile it as a module, say M here and read                                                                                                                            │
  │ Documentation/modules.txt.
```

Δοκιμασες να σηκωσεις τα capi.o και kernelcapi.o ?

----------


## koem

Δεν υπήρχε στον πυρήνα, το πρόσθεσα ως module (με make modules και make modules install) και κατόπιν έδωσα 

cp capifs.o /lib/modules/2.4.29/kernel/drivers/isdn/avmb1/

και

insmod capifs.o 

(γιατί ήταν στο /usr/src/linux/kernel/drivers/isdn/avmb1)

Μετά με:

modprobe capifs
modprobe capidrv

έπαιξε άψογα, έγινε compile το chan_capi και το Asterisk φυσάει...

----------


## spirosco

Το εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα οτι χωρις το _CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y_ δεν παιρνεις capifs.
Το ειχα αφησει εκτος λογω του EXPERIMENTAL tag (δεν το χρησιμοποιουσα ετσι κι αλλιως), αλλα αφου ειναι απαραιτητο το βαζω κι αυτο στο καζανι  ::  .
Το νεο kernel-modules θα ειναι συντομα στο repository.
Thanks Δημητρη για την υποδειξη.

----------


## spirosco

Repository update:

Νεα πακετα για τον πυρηνα 2.4.29.
Προστεθηκε το patch του shadowcaster για ρυθμιση ισχυος με τον madwifi driver.
Προστεθηκε capifs support μια και μου ειχε ξεφυγει στο προηγουμενο πακετο.

Ανανεωθηκαν και τα αντιστοιχα guides στο slackosite.

Packages: kernel-ide-2.4.29-i486-6 , kernel-modules-2.4.29-i486-6

----------


## spirosco

Repository update: 

Εγινε recompile o kernel ωστε να περιεχει build-in SCSI και SATA support.

Προστεθηκε ο bind 9.3.1 με mysql-sdb support (σηκωνει ζωνες μεσα απο mysql).

Packages: kernel-ide-2.4.29-i486-7 , kernel-modules-2.4.29-i486-8 , kernel-source-2.4.29-noarch-3.tgz , bind-9.3.0-i486-1.tgz

----------


## trendy

Λόγω κάποιων κολημάτων της Netgear σκέφτηκα μήπως να αναβάθμιζα της έκδοση του hostap. Σπύρο η τελευταία αναφορά που είδα ήταν 11 Ιανουρίου με τον 0.26.
Έχεις βγάλει στη ζούλα ή προγραμματίσει κάτι για το 0.37; Αν όχι να το προχωρήσω το θέμα και να σου στείλω το πακέτο;

----------


## spirosco

Δεν εχω βγαλει κατι νεοτερο (μας'φαγαν οι atheros βλεπεις). Πολυ ευχαριστως μολις εχεις κατι ετοιμο να το ανεβασουμε στο repository  ::  .

----------


## spirosco

Αν και το παρακατω δεν κολλαει αμμεσα εδω, ειπα να μην ανοιξω κι αλλο τοπικ (ανοιγουν σαν τα μανιταρια τελευταια).  ::  

Εδω και κανα δυο βδομαδες εχω ετοιμασει μια εκδοση του slackware installation CD#1
το οποιο διαφοροποιειται απο το official ως εξης:

- Περιεχει πακετα που δεν υπαρχουν στο official CD (βλεπε net-snmp, quagga κλπ),
ανανεωμενες εκδοσεις πακετων που υπηρχαν ηδη (βλεπε apache-2.0.53, mysql-4.0.20)
καθως επισης εχουν περασθει και τα μεχρι αρχες Μαιου official updated πακετα (βλεπε ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Linux/Distribut ... ngeLog.txt)
- Το packages selection menu εχει προεπιλεγμενα ολα τα απαραιτητα πακετα για να στηθει τουλαχιστον ενας πληρης router+
Σε οσους το χρησιμοποιησουν, προτεινω να επιλεξουν menu ή expert installation mode, και να προσθεσουν μονο οποιο πακετο ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα χρειασθει.
Οι default επιλογες ειναι ασφαλεις οπως εγραψα παραπανω.

Το εχω στησει εδω και μια βδομαδα σε ενα serverακι στη δουλεια μου και παει μια χαρα.

Το ISO: ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Linux/Distribut ... nstall.iso

καλη τυχη  ::

----------


## m0bius

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ξεκίναγε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια πάνω στο 10.1 πλέον και όχι στο 9.1; Είχα ξεκινήσει και εγώ να φτιάχνω live cd based on slax με τα πακέτα σου αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω εξεταστικής έχει πάει λίγο πίσω.

Μπράβο πάντως  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αν και το παρακατω δεν κολλαει αμμεσα εδω, ειπα να μην ανοιξω κι αλλο τοπικ (ανοιγουν σαν τα μανιταρια τελευταια).  
> 
> Εδω και κανα δυο βδομαδες εχω ετοιμασει μια εκδοση του slackware installation CD#1
> το οποιο διαφοροποιειται απο το official ως εξης:
> 
> - Περιεχει πακετα που δεν υπαρχουν στο official CD (βλεπε net-snmp, quagga κλπ),
> ανανεωμενες εκδοσεις πακετων που υπηρχαν ηδη (βλεπε apache-2.0.53, mysql-4.0.20)
> καθως επισης εχουν περασθει και τα μεχρι αρχες Μαιου official updated πακετα (βλεπε ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Linux/Distribut ... ngeLog.txt)
> - Το packages selection menu εχει προεπιλεγμενα ολα τα απαραιτητα πακετα για να στηθει τουλαχιστον ενας πληρης router+
> ...


Πόσο χώρο πιάνει η βασική εγκατάσταση για wireless router, χωρις apache,
mysql κλπ;

----------


## spirosco

Πριν μια βδομαδα προστεθηκε στο current η glibc 3.2.5 με NPTL support.
Ουσιαστικα πιστευω πως η επερχομενη εκδοση θα εχει νοημα ως upgrade απο το 9.1 σε σχεση με τις 10 και 10.1.

Ενα giga περιπου χωρις παραθυρικο και kernel sources ειναι αρκετο.

----------


## Cha0s

> ...
> ανανεωμενες εκδοσεις πακετων που υπηρχαν ηδη (βλεπε apache-2.0.53, mysql-4.0.20)...


Την τελευταία φορά πριν κανένα μήνα που κοίταξα στο site της MySQL η τελευταία έκδοση ήταν 4.0.25...  ::

----------


## spirosco

και 4.1 υπαρχει και max υπαρχει και γι'αυτο υπαρχουν και οι beta testers  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τι σχέση έχει η 4.1 με την 4.0;

Τελείως διαφορετικές βάσεις η μία με την άλλη.
Πως είναι η PHP 4 & 5.

Δεν πάυει όμως η latest stable για MySQL να είναι 4.0.25, για PHP 4.3.11 για apache 1.3.33 και πάει λέγοντας...

Δεν μίλησα για alpha, beta, gama κλπ...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Τι σχέση έχει η 4.1 με την 4.0;
> 
> Τελείως διαφορετικές βάσεις η μία με την άλλη.
> Πως είναι η PHP 4 & 5.
> 
> Δεν πάυει όμως η latest stable για MySQL να είναι 4.0.25, για PHP 4.3.11 για apache 1.3.33 και πάει λέγοντας...
> 
> Δεν μίλησα για alpha, beta, gama κλπ...


Οπα μαστορα  ::  

Χαιρω πολυ, ειναι διαφορετικες, υποστηριζονται ομως απο την php και απο αλλα software, αρα μπορει καποιος να θελησει να χρησιμοποιησει την χ κι οχι την ψ.
Η 4.1 δεν ειναι alpha,beta κλπ.

Επι της ουσιας τωρα, το να σπευδεις να βαζεις το τελευταιο version, ΑΝ δεν σου λυνει προβληματα ή δεν σου προσφερει καποια πολυποθητη νεα δυνατοτητα οπως καταλαβαινεις κι εσυ ειναι καπως...
βεβαια επειδη δεν το εχω ψαξει, αν ειδες πως η .25 λυνει bugs κλπ σε σχεση με την .20, ριξε τα φωτα σου και την αναβαθμιζουμε βρε πδι μου  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ψάξε για remote exploits σε MySQL < 4.0.25  ::

----------


## papashark

> βεβαια επειδη δεν το εχω ψαξει, αν ειδες πως η .25 λυνει bugs κλπ σε σχεση με την .20, ριξε τα φωτα σου και την αναβαθμιζουμε βρε πδι μου


Δεν είναι έτοιμα τα πακέτα αυτά Σπύρο, εσύ τα φτιάχνεις ?

Δεν είναι όπως στο debian που τα βρίσκεις όλα με ένα απλό apt-get ?

----------


## spirosco

> Ψάξε για remote exploits σε MySQL < 4.0.25


Να περιμενω δηλαδη αν δεν παω σε .25 να με hackeψει κανεις (πανε δηλαδη τα υπερπολυτιμα wireless δεδομενα μας, τρεχω να παρω backup)?  ::  
Δεν μου ειπες ομως, κανα νεο feature ή bugfix εχουμε για να την περασω ή απλα κουβεντα κανουμε...(μιας και σε βλεπω ψαγμενο)

Papa, οπως τα debian-ng πακετα τα φτιαχνει ο achille κι ο paravoid, τα αντιστοιχα τους για slack ειναι αυτα -και μετα τα βρισκεις με ενα απλο swaret.

Μα καλα δεν το ηξερες? (μαλλον χρειαζεσαι κανα μεγαλυτερο "ρεπο")  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Papa, οπως τα debian-ng πακετα τα φτιαχνει ο achille κι ο paravoid, τα αντιστοιχα τους για slack ειναι αυτα -και μετα τα βρισκεις με ενα απλο swaret.
> 
> Μα καλα δεν το ηξερες? (μαλλον χρειαζεσαι κανα μεγαλυτερο "ρεπο")


Από ότι γνωρίζω ο Αχιλλέας και ο Paravoid φτιάχνουν πακέτα μόνο σχετικά με το awmn, και όχι quagga, mysql κλπ, δηλαδή τα βασικά είναι έτοιμα (από κάποιους άλλους Αχιλλέες και Φαίδωνες κάπου στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο).

Αυτό ρωτάω, εσύ φτιάχνεις ΟΛΑ τα πακέτα που μπορεί να χρειαστεί κανείς για slackware (πχ asterisk), ή απλά κάποια βασικά όπως η quagga και η mysql απλά δεν υπάρχουν ?

Τώρα τα άλλα σχόλια περιτεύουν στην παρούσα ενότητα. Βγαίνεις off topic, κρατήσου λίγο με τις μπιχτές και τις ειρωνίες σου.

----------


## spirosco

Το debian εχει σαφως πολυ περισσοτερα πακετα διαθεσιμα και δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναφτιαξεις κατι, εκτος κι αν ειναι απαραιτητο καποιο custimisation.
Στο slackware δεν ισχυει αυτο. Υπαρχει π.χ. το http://www.linuxpackages.net αλλα σε official επιπεδο δεν υπαρχει η πληροτητα πακετων που υπαρχει στο debian ή στο fedora.

Ε καλα, μην βαρας ντε...ειπα να δοκιμασω τα reflex σου λιγο  ::

----------


## papashark

Ok, κατάλαβα.

Θα σας σκίσω όλους ρε, είναι να μην σας πάρω τον αέρα   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Να περιμενω δηλαδη αν δεν παω σε .25 να με hackeψει κανεις (πανε δηλαδη τα υπερπολυτιμα wireless δεδομενα μας, τρεχω να παρω backup)?


Δηλαδή επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις κάτι το πολύτιμο πάει να πει ότι και οι υπόλοιποι που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό που δίνεις σαν πακέτο δεν θα έχουν;
Προφανώς είναι μάλλον νοοτροπία του κάθε admin το να επιλέγει να είναι up2date ή όχι...  ::  
Προσωπικά επειδή PHP, MySQL, Apache είναι προγράμματα της δουλειάς μου προτιμώ να έχω τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις...  ::  




> Δεν μου ειπες ομως, κανα νεο feature ή bugfix εχουμε για να την περασω ή απλα κουβεντα κανουμε...(μιας και σε βλεπω ψαγμενο)


Κουβέντα κάνουμε βασικά γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχω slack για να εξαρτηθώ από τα πακέτα  ::  
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/news-4-0-24.html
Εδώ έχει ότι θες...
(Και να φανταστώ ότι ούτε καν κοίταξες για την .25 ε; Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει  ::   ::   ::  Μπερδέυτηκα και αντί για .24 έλεγα .25  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## spirosco

Εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο την δουλεια με το awmn...
Στην πρωτη περιπτωση απαιτειται να εισαι up2date οπως λες ευνοητους λογους, στην δευτερη καλυτερα να μην ψωνιζομαστε και τοσο πολυ, 
ποσο μαλιστα την στιγμη που δεν ξερουμε αν π.χ. για τις υπολοιπες 5 ωρες θα ειμασθε ισως down στο υπολοιπο δικτυο λογω καποιου link 
ή καποιου αλλου σχετικου παραγοντα.
Τωρα αν και παλι εξακολουθεις να εισαι version junkie, τοτε διαλεγεις το distro που σε βολευει ή πιανεις τα sources και μαθαινεις το make.

Βρε γατουλη, γιατι σπαταλας inet bandwidth, αφου τα εχει κι εδω: http://mysql.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/doc/ ... -0-24.html

και φυσικα δεν εκανα τον κοπο να κοιταξω γιατι προφανως κουβεντα κανουμε  ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

@Cha0s ή όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να στείλω πακέτο της τελευταίας (4.1.12) mysql που έφτιαξα χθες για slack 10.1 όμως (με upgraded gcc σε 3.3.5).

Να σχολιάσω επίσης πως αυτοί που έχουν αναλάβει να φτιάχνουν πακέτα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν και ούτε θα πρέπει να τους ζητάμε ευθύνες αν δεν τ' αναβαθμίζουν τακτικά. Όταν βρίσκουν τον χρόνο και την διάθεση το κάνουν. Το να φτιάξεις ένα περιποιημένο πακέτο (well-compiled, με τα descriptions του, τα σωστά installation scripts και paths, τα dependencies κτλ.) θέλει κάποιον χρόνο. Όταν μάλιστα το πακέτο είναι πακέτα τότε η διαδικασία γίνεται πακέτο.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ernest0x ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιώ ούτε slack ούτε πακέτα...

Είμαι παιδί του make εγώ  ::  


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου στα υπόλοιπα.
Η κουβέντα ξεκίνησε επειδή ο Σπύρος είπε ότι:



> ... 
> *ανανεωμενες* εκδοσεις πακετων που υπηρχαν ηδη (βλεπε apache-2.0.53, *mysql-4.0.20*)...


Και απλά είπα ότι η τελευταία έκδοση είναι η .24 (λανθασμένα είπα .25  ::  )

----------


## papashark

> Να σχολιάσω επίσης πως αυτοί που έχουν αναλάβει να φτιάχνουν πακέτα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν και ούτε θα πρέπει να τους ζητάμε ευθύνες αν δεν τ' αναβαθμίζουν τακτικά. Όταν βρίσκουν τον χρόνο και την διάθεση το κάνουν. Το να φτιάξεις ένα περιποιημένο πακέτο (well-compiled, με τα descriptions του, τα σωστά installation scripts και paths, τα dependencies κτλ.) θέλει κάποιον χρόνο. Όταν μάλιστα το πακέτο είναι πακέτα τότε η διαδικασία γίνεται πακέτο.


ουστ ρε, βάλτε debian που πάντα κάποιοι τα φτιάχνουν αμέσως  ::

----------


## spirosco

Repository update ( http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... y-news.php ) :

- Asterisk 1.0.7 and bristuff 0.2.0-rc8a for 2.4.29 kernel (bristuff package contains zaptel and zaphfc drivers and also the patch from Florian Zumbiehl)
- Packages: asterisk-1.0.7-i486-1.tgz , bristuff-0.2.0-rc8a-i486-1.tgz

Χρησιμα links:
http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk+ZapHFC
http://zaphfc.florz.dyndns.org/
http://www.junghanns.net/asterisk/

----------


## spirosco

Repository update ( http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... y-news.php ) :

- Asterisk 1.0.9 and bristuff 0.2.0-RC8n for 2.4.29 kernel (bristuff package contains zaptel and zaphfc drivers.)
Packages: asterisk-1.0.9-i486-1.tgz , bristuff-0.2.0-RC8n-i486-1.tgz

- Apache 2.0.54/SSL, PHP 4.3.11, MySQL 4.0.25, PHPmyadmin 2.6.3-pl1, Cacti 0.8.6f, RRDtool 1.2.10
Packages: apache-2.0.54-i486-1.tgz , php-4.3.11-i486-1.tgz , mysql-4.0.25-i486-1.tgz , phpmyadmin-2.6.3-pl1-i486-1.tgz , 
cacti-0.8.6f-i486-1.tgz , rrdtool-1.2.10-i486-1.tgz

Ανανεωθηκε ο αντιστοιχος οδηγος : http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... kages1.php

Edit: Οδηγος εγκαταστασης Asterisk/Bristuff απο το slackware repository : http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/Guides/pbx.php

----------


## Cha0s

php-4.4.0  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Repository update:

- PHP 4.4.0 | Release notes: http://php.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/release_4_4_0.php
Packages: php-4.4.0-i486-1.tgz


Για να μην μας την λεει κι ο mister Cha0s  ::

----------

